# Hawks Game Discussions - Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again



## ATLien

*Hawks Game Discussions*

:banghead:

http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-blog/2011/12/13/can-this-really-be-a-new-josh-smith-for-hawks/

Lost 25 lbs. Looks skinny as ****. Can already tell this won't end well


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again*

He's got all the tools to be a dominant SF, just not the basketball IQ.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again*

If you guys don't want him we'll take him up here in Boston.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again*

Take him. Please. Dude is a moron.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again*

He's getting back to his rookie size where he was dunking on people and blocking shots left and right.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Hawks Game Thread - Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again*

We beat the Nets by 36 points in our season debut. 

The Nets must be something awful. 31% FG and their starting line-up other than Deron is Kris Humphries, Damion Jones, Johna Petro, Anthony Morrow.

What the hell happened to our bench? Almost 50% of the roster wasn't here last year. I don't even remember who was on our bench last year, but wasn't Kirk Hinrich a Hawk or did I imagine that


----------



## Diable

*Re: Hawks Game Thread - Oh **** Josh thinks he's a SG again*

Hinrich has a shoulder injury. Him and some dude named Donald Sloan are inactive tonight. Still can't believe y'all gave up Jordan Crawford, but some people believe Hinrich helped shut down Jameer Nelson in the playoffs. I think Jameer would have shut himself down in all likelihood.

And the Nets are going to get molested by a lot of teams this year.


----------



## bball2223

Nets had two starters with 0 points, thats atrocious. Its going to be a hell of a race for the 1st pick between them, Utah and Detroit.


----------



## ATLien

We beat the Wizards by 18 tonight. It looks like there is a big drop off in quality this year from even the middle tier teams in the East to the teams in the cellar. Yikes


----------



## ATLien

Only beat the Nets by 7 this time. We go to Houston tonight and then we start playing some real NBA teams (Miami twice and Bulls twice in the next 5 games). 

Gonna get killed


----------



## ATLien

Beat the Heat last night and currently leading the Bulls.

Can't wait until we finally trade Horford and JJ for Dwight Howard. Then people might notice us


----------



## King Joseus

ATLien said:


> Then people might notice us


Nah.


----------



## ATLien

Ivan Johnson

1. He's a 27 year old rookie. Just to put that in perspective, he's the same age as LeBron, but this is LeBron's 9th season.

2. Played college basketball at four colleges in four years. Two were Junior Colleges, one was Cal State San Bernardino, and one was Oregon. Left Oregon because his coach did not renew his scholarship due to "anger management issues." I wonder if these problems persisted?

3. Played overseas in South Korea from 2008-2010. How did it end? BANNED FOR LIFE.

4. Played in the NBA D-League in 2010-2011 before entering the NBA. In his first nine games, he had five technicals and an ejection.

5. Has a diamond grill and keeps it in during the game.

6. Did not have a Wikipedia page last night. Has one today.

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-triangle/post/_/id/13431/where-has-ivan-johnson-been-all-our-lives


----------

